# Need lighting advice, please



## Brohio (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello MP
We need to get some type of T5 setup for babies  for  next season before they go outside, how many bulbs and what wattage for a small nursery to start around 20 seedlings or so ?  If your able, can you post links ? Thanks !


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 29, 2014)

I would look on Amazon right now as I bet they have some good deals going on. I would get an 8bulb T5HO ffixture like Hydrofarm. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/EnviroGro-FLT48-8-Tube-Fixture-Included/dp/B002TJKS8Y/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1417277201&sr=8-7&keywords=t5+light+fixture[/ame] 

This one should work nicely.


----------



## Brohio (Nov 29, 2014)

Is eight bulbs necessary ?  Seems like a lot....thanks again


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. 8 bulbs will give you 40,000 lumens of light energy for growing plants kept inside. However it depends on how many plants you intend to have, how big you plan to let them get before going outside, and how big the space is that you would use. You said 20 seedlings. If they get 12" tall while under the light inside, they will take up a 4x4 space easily and will need every bit of those 8 bulbs.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2014)

I use a 4 bulb 4ft with 6500k. Got it from plantlighting.com.


----------

